
Uber Technologies Makes Takeover Approach to GrubHub - JacobHenner
https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-technologies-makes-takeover-approach-to-grubhub-11589296216
======
trickjarrett
When I first read the headline, I thought it said GitHub and I was very
perplexed. Realizing it is GrubHub makes much more sense and is interesting.

